# Alum Creek Fathers Day open



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

We will be hosting our annual Fathers Day open at Alum Creek on Sunday June 20th. This event has been going on now for almost 25 years. Last year we had 48 teams. Lets see if we can top that this year. Entry fee is set at $80 which includes the big bass side pot. Tournament hours will be from 7:00 am until 3:00 pm. We will have burgers , hot dogs and beverages for everyone participating. We hope to see you there.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Lots of interest for this one folks. Keep those paypal entries coming !


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

any results from this event ?


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Will post results after weigh in on Sunday.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry for the delay but this weekend wiped me out. We had 27 boats participate in the event. The ramps and lake were a mess with a ton of boats making the main lake fishing tough. Those who stuck it out had a great day. Here are some of the results that I remember.

1st place went to Stigall & Shrader with 5 bass mixed bag weighing 14.67#
2nd place went to Thompson & Levin with 5 Smallies that weighed 12.60#
3rd place went to Shockcor & Barclay with 3 fish weighing close to 9#
4th place was Huber & Priest with 5 fish weighing around 8.5#
5th place went to Hollenback & Hollenback with around 8.10#

Thanks to everyone that came out to participate.


----------

